# OEM-Gap For Spark Plugs 8V GTI-mk2



## None-VW (Nov 6, 2010)

Heloooooo Fellasss! looking for the Right Gap for my spark plugs ..for my gti mk2 1985.

Last time Buy NGK on Kragen ...So they tall me that would have to go (0.32)So i did it..

Result that the car its ok for abour 8 or 10 minsss..after that ..its hard to keep it ON..It just turn off it self ..also on any stop light i have to be pushing the gas pedal :thumbdown:

Sooo yesterday stop by a pepboys and buy another set of Bosch sparkplugs. and they Give me a total different Gap for those spark (0.47) finally a replace it today and everything its okkkk 

No more problems train to keep my car on after 10 Min..or at the stop light .. even dont have to worry about to be pushing the gas pedal anymore every 30Second..

Sooo wich its the recommended gap for mk2 gti??

and yes..I already use the SEARCH Button..they would have to go .32..For for some reason they not working properly.:facepalm:


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

0.028" +/- 0.04"
(0.7mm +/- 0.1mm)


----------



## Jesse-B (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't think that has to do with your gap.


----------



## None-VW (Nov 6, 2010)

allright..

Thx for commentss Guy'sss

eace:opcorn:


----------



## slider mk2 (May 11, 2015)

what vw says is 0.32 but I found 0.45 gives me the best fuel economy and smoothest throttle response just don't go over 0.45


----------

